# Welcome  - Vítejte na českém fóru :) Resources and tips for learners



## Jana337

Welcome to the Czech forum! 
*All the WR rules apply to this forum - WR rules - click*



Internetová jazyková příručka *excellent*
*Slovníková část *- Czech declensions and conjugations
*Výkladová část - *orthography, morphology, syntax and more
The interface and all content is in Czech only.
*
Dictionaries:*
centrum.cz slovníky - vyhledávání - English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian. Přeložit - translate
Seznam Slovník - on-line překlad z češtiny do angličtiny, francouzštiny, němčiny, španělštiny, italštiny, ruštiny, slovenštiny a naopak -  English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian. Přelož - translate
slovnik.cz - Multilingual Dictionary -  English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian, Latin.
http://www.rewin.cz/WebForm1.aspx - English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian, Polish, Romanian
http://slovniky.idnes.cz/normal@slovnik.aspx? - English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian. Přelož - translate
Seminárky, referáty, maturitní otázky, taháky, čtenářský deník a skripta zadarmo - Studentka.cz - English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian
Příruční slovník a databáze lexikálního archivu - monolingual Czech dictionary with many sample sentences from the Czech literature *excellent*
Lingea slovníky - basic vocabulary, English, German, French, Spanish, Russian
Lingea slovníky - dictionary of synonyms and antonyms (14,000 entries, 16,000 meanings, 38,000 synonyms, 10,000 antonyms)
http://web.volny.cz/najdito/slovnik/?search=contract&lang=en2cz&Submit=Hledat - English, German, French

*Specialized dictionaries and glossaries*:
EnviWeb - Czech-English dictionary of environmental terms *excellent*
Vyhledávání - a dictionary of ancient Czech *excellent*
Zkratky.cz - významy zkratek - dictionary of abbreviations (an ongoing project)
Slovník počítačové informatiky a sítí - Czech-English glossary of computer terminology and abbreviations
ABZ.cz: slovník cizích slov - on-line hledání - a dictionary of foreign words (an ongoing project)
http://www.slovnik-cizich-slov.cz/ - a dictionary of foreign words

*Corpora and thesauri:*
http://ucnk.ff.cuni.cz/ - corpus (click on Hledat v ČNK, then the first button unless you want to register)

*Ortography and vocabulary:*
http://www.pravidla.cz/index.php - rules of Czech orthography (a complete version online) *excellent*
http://slovnik-cizich-slov.abz.cz/ - foreign words with Czech equivalents (a complete version online)
http://www.czechprimer.org/contents.html - little Czech primer in pictures - the most important vocabulary, conjugation of verbs
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/tests/ET/ET.HTM - vocabulary quizzes
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flascards (various topics)

* Grammar:*
http://www.ujc.cas.cz/poradna/porfaq.htm - frequently asked tricky questions (for natives; everything in Czech) *excellent*
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - a very detailed guide in German (with many conjugation and declension patterns)
http://www.czech-language.cz/sentences/syntax.html - introduction to syntax
http://www.tjeckiska.se/index.php - verb conjugator (write a verb into the small field in the top left corner and click on Sök)
http://www.bohemica.com/ - grammar, exercises, conversation
http://www.bohemica.com/czechonline/reference/referencetop.htm - an excellent grammar reference
http://www.lsa.umich.edu/slavic/dept/WebBasedLanguage/Czech/Grammar/contentsclass.htm - thorough explanations in English
http://www.lsa.umich.edu/slavic/dept/WebBasedLanguage/Czech/exercises/index.htm - interactive exercises
http://www.locallingo.com/ - highlights of grammar, exercises
http://www.lf3.cuni.cz/cestina/grammar/index.php - a practical guide
http://www.lf3.cuni.cz/cestina/grammar/exercises.php - exercises keyed to the above
http://www.wu-wien.ac.at/inst/slawen/grammatik_cz/Inhalt.htm - plenty of interactive exercises
http://www.dbcsez.com/czechbites/index.htm - grammar course
http://eminem.kvalitne.cz/aspect.html - an impressive explanation of aspects
http://www.grammatiken.de/tschechische-grammatik/ - in German, very comprehensive *excellent*
http://www.nj.cz/ceska_gramatika.htm - grammar tables and tests
http://www.stokrotka.unas.cz/index.php?s=hlavnistrana&l=es&sub=0 - brief grammar in Spanish


----------



## Jana337

*Online courses:*
RU-CENTER - exercises and explanations for Russian speakers (note: frequent spelling mistakes, a lot of pre-1989 vocabulary)

*Morphology:*
The Czech Language on WWW - introduction
The Czech Language on WWW - the impact of inflection on stems (the most important regularities)
The Czech Language on WWW - prefixes and suffixes
Sklonovani - declension of nouns, adjectives and pronouns (not always accurate!)

*Writing:*
http://www.bohemica.com/czechonline/czechkeyboard/ - the Czech keyboard

*Pronunciation:*
http://odur.let.rug.nl/~houtzage/czedownloadsmp3.html - downloadable audio files (Winnie-the-Pooh, Alice in Wonderland)
Czech Language Learning Resource - audio files explaining pronunciation
Shtooka - A free audio database of words and expressions pronounced by native speakers - pronunciation of many Czech words recorded by Czech speakers (not always professional voices speaking standard Czech, though)

*Vocabulary:*
Czech Language Learning Resource - vocabulary with audio files
http://www.czechinfocenter.com/e.mag/czech/czau.html - essential Czech phrases
http://www.transparent.com/languagepages/Czech/FSCzech.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists
The Czech Language on WWW - survival vocabulary
The Czech Language on WWW - survival sentences
The Czech Language on WWW - greetings, thanks, introduction
GOETHE-TESTS English - Czech Main Menu - 200 interactive vocabulary tests
:: Čeština pro mediky :: Czech for Medical Students :: - vocabulary for students of medicine

* Culture and reading:*
[LD] Perličky - playing with Czech words, oddities
http://www.radio.cz/en/archive/abc - Czech language and culture taught in a particularly interesting way, and in English
Chyba 404 - Stránka nenalezena - Czech history in English
citanka.cz - Czech literature (a collection of old texts and many useful links)
http://www.language.brown.edu/CZH/texts.html - more than 20 interactive Czech texts with audio and grammar and vocabulary expressions *excellent*
*
History of the language:*
History and Czech - history of the language
The Czech Language on WWW - the gap between literary and colloquial Czech

* Miscellaneous:*
http://nlp.fi.muni.cz/nlp/aisa/NlpCz/Frekvence_pismen_bigramu_trigramu_delka_slov.html - the relative frequencies of letters, bigrams and trigrams
http://nlp.fi.muni.cz/nlp/aisa/NlpCz/Statistiky_gramatickych_znacek.html - statistics of the frequency of grammar forms
http://nlp.fi.muni.cz/nlp/aisa/NlpCz/Frekvence_slov_lemmat.html - frequency of words
http://www.tyden.cz/cestina-na-skripci/ - Čeština na skřipci, a column devoted to horrendous native mistakes
http://lidovky.zpravy.cz/hledej.asp?search=%22jazykov%E1+nemocnice%22&x=0&y=0 - Jazyková nemocnice, a column devoted to horrendous native mistakes from the viewpoint of a newspaper language editor
http://www.proofreading.cz/o-cestine/zapisnik-sileneho-korektora/ - fine points of Czech grammar and other language topics *excellent*
http://www.proofreading.cz/o-cestine/cestina-pod-lupou/ - the most common native mistakes exposed
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/7953/archive.html - Czech-English translation problems
http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/vysilani/10098745482-o-cestine.html?from=40 - a TV series devoted to the Czech language (an archive) *excellent*


----------



## Dr Doom

Hello. I am well aware of the similar thread at the top of the forum. The problem is that the bulk of the list comprises outdated links that do not seem to function anymore. Can you be so kind and present me with some useful internet resources for learning Czech grammar (especially the ones with interactive exercises)? I will be more than grateful for any help!


----------



## jazyk

Online Materials for Learning Czech | StudyCzech

As this is a four-year-old post, some of the links might not be working.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Doc Doom (  - cometh the hour, cometh the man?), it's a bit ... erm ... "1980s", but here's one to start you off: Чешский язык (Москва «Высшая школа» 1988).

Karel Tahal's 'A Grammar of Czech as a Foreign Language' is pretty good but doesn't contain exercises: it used to be easily available as a download but not so much now, although you can find it if you look hard enough (your Google works as well as mine  ).

Then there's 'Czech' by Laura A. Janda and Charles E. Townsend (seelrc), but that doesn't have exercises either.

There are also a number of other beginner's introductions (of varying usefulness) which you can Google.

David Short's and James Naughton's Czech courses (books in various reincarnations/revisions) are good too, but I'm not sure if they're freely available online.


----------

